
Show HN: Procrastination Solved, for the Price of a Coffee - productiveZero
https://accountably.net
======
productiveZero
If you are someone who really wants to get things done but procrastination
often comes in the way, then you need a coach. BIG TIME! But wait, those
coaches are very expensive right? N-O!

You can get a personal coach for the price of a coffee! Now that's a coffee
well spent. Think about it!

For the price of a coffee, we give you a personal coach who will check in with
you regularly and keep you on track with your goals. There is also a 4 week
free trial, so there is really nothing to lose.

If you have any questions, I'm happy to answer. Feedback and suggestions are
always welcome!

Cheers :)

------
PaulHoule
I'll get around to it one of these days.

~~~
productiveZero
Thank you! Appreciate it!

